# Hunting Opener



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Anyone going hunting tomorrow? Season opener tomorrow at 9 in the morn for us. Im leavin here in a bit to go to my cabin.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hunting season does not start till the 1st here (I think) all i know is i have to keep the dog close by no wandering around the back yard.... 

we always lose a few animals (pets) to some dumb ass hunter every year...


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Deer season here in Alabama has beenin about 2 weeks now (archery) and were allowed one deer a day, buck or doe up until Jan 31 2005. Same thing for firearms season, a buck or doe a day in most counties or a buck minimum a day in all counties. Alabama is overrun with whitetails, some of which are some pretty large deer. I killed three 10 point bucks out of my back yard in 4 years time......but there is just something not right about deer hunting in the south as compared to up north. You need cold weather and snow to make it fun, instead of mosquitos nets and constant look out for rattlers, and sweating your backside off!

Lots of luck on the first day...is it small game or big game season there? 

Small game hunting here in the south is a joke. Rabbits are scarce, no pheasant or grouse, lots of turkeys though, squirrels are a dime a dozen, and about all thats left unless you duck or goose hunt is quail or doves, which are mainly hunted on preserves. Hunting land is hard to come by and unless you belong to a high dollar club your stuck on the overly crowded state managed gamelands which suck as far as game is concerned.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

We feed about 50 -60 mallards (some wood ducks) 50 or so Canada Geese, some odd duck/goose combinations and 10 to 15 gray squirrels 5 or 6 rabbits some ****, a few possum, several deer an occasional skunk and even a turkey once in awhile!!

The total tab for all this excitement is around 300# of whole corn 100# of sunflower seed all the stale bread and other goodies per month!! Plus all the been shoots and pea starts the garden can produce!! 

Thanksgiving dinner will consist of a store bought Breast of turkey and me with more firearms then a man should ever own! SEE WHAT AGE DOES TO YOU!!

Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll be hunting the hunters. At least the ones who don't have the proper etiquet and decorum to properly ask to go hunting on my property. The deer and turkey are runnin' wild. The bad part is, so are the poachers.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Couldn't we come up with a bag limit on poachers????

I pretty much just hunt around the grocery store but think poachers sure screw it up for everybody else.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I prefer to have folks I know well to hunt the property as it helps to keep the game damage in check and it also helps me keep an eye on the place. I get a few pounds of venison here and there too boot.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

My biggest problem is the poachers also. Last season we had a poacher up our private road and he bagged a nice size deer, as he was trying to leave the area my neighbor and I put out our equipment and called the game warden and the county sheriff. Well come to find out no license and illegal firearm. The deer was seized and the gentleman got to spend 6 months in the pokey. I do not mind the legal hunter who ask and I am willing to keep the dogs and the cat inside until they are done (the pet are normally inside anyway. I have been tracking a fair sized buck for the last 2 to 3 weeks as I got rutting in the lower end of my property near the Christmas trees, I am annoyed at this buck as he already has destroyed a couple of my trees I had intended to sell this year but I am waiting for him to appear and then I will have some venison, most other folks around here do not even know the buck is around (transplanted city slickers).


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*season*

Bow season starts here in a couple of weeks and I am ready. I have four weeks off and most of it will be spent in my woods. The biggest choice I have to make is where to hunt each day. I ussually hunt my flat farm a lot during bow and my hill farm during shotgun and muzzleloader season. The flat farm is three miles from my home the hill farm is forty miles away, so I hunt the flat when I only have a few hours to spend in the woods. Many changes have been made at both places over the last year and the deer have adapted their habits to the newly cleared areas and I think my oppertunities are going to be better.
My bows are tuned up and ready for action, my deer guns are sighted in and clean, and my muzzleloaders are driving tacks. I want to put a scope on one of the muzzleloaders because New York has changed the rules and now allow them.
One strange thing I have noticed; people I have not seen all summer are calling now. Where were they when I was putting in ladder stands, food plots and clearing trails? This year I have thinned the hunting partners down to five, the five guys who are there when things need to be done. The rest can find somewhere else to hunt.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Taj Mahal*

Yesterday I had help so I put up the new tree stand. This baby holds two people or ne very fat one. Trouble is it weighs 110#. The spot I have it in is a funnell between water, food and beds. I am going over now to finish trimming sight lines for bow hunting.


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Bow season started a couple weeks ago here in Jersey. Haven't been Bow hunting in quite some time, but last I heard, you can take a doe a day, but only one buck and you have to shoot a doe first. 

I'll wait for shotgun and muzzleloader season to go out.


----------

